# musique de bienvenue sur eMac



## Madmac (5 Septembre 2002)

Salut,

est-il possible de récupérer la musique de bienvenue d'eMac qui est joué au premier démarrage ?
J'ai cherché tout les fichiers mp3 ou aif, mais aucuns ne correspond.

à+

Madmac


----------



## Merauder013 (14 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

en cherchant la même chose que toi,
je suis tombé sue ce site qui renvoit sur iTunes.
Le cas ou l'album te plairait... 

http://www.myservice.com/blog/2009/06/mac-os-x-intro-music/

Merauder


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2010)

Merauder013 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> en cherchant la même chose que toi,
> je suis tombé sue ce site qui renvoit sur iTunes.
> ...



Bravo !


----------

